# Ice House Rental



## K-zoo (Jul 19, 2008)

My Boss wants to take his Dad ice fishing in the Northern LP this winter, and wants to know if there is anyplace that rents shanties with bunks, heaters, etc. I don't know of any myself. Any leads to check out? Thanks for the info.


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

I haven't heard about any in Michigan, but there are some nice ones on Mille Lacs in Minnesota. Here's a link: http://www.lybacks.com/winter.html


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

http://houghtonlakefishing.com/shanty/shantypictures/shantypictures.html

scroll to bottom shanty, 24 hour rental


----------



## K-zoo (Jul 19, 2008)

Uncle Al, that's exactly what he was looking for. Thanks!


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

Nice find Uncle Al!


----------



## jimhx720 (Jan 9, 2003)

Uncle Al is right on with Lyman's. Went up there 2 years ago and rented one of their shanties for the day. Awesome set-up they have. Really well stocked bait and tackle store, plus they drive you out to the shanty with a Polaris 6X6 pulling a trailer to haul you and your gear and the guy driving has a power auger strapped to the front and will drill you all the holes you want for tip-ups outside the shanty also.


----------

